# Roadster Manual boot release



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

Morning all!

Been having some trouble with the boot release on my roadster over the last few days, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't! I've read somewhere that there is a manual release in the event that the button fails, I know its in the little 'first aid' compartment behind the seats, but what exactly am I looking for? I've found a plastic handle which is attached to a cable and assumed that was it but when I pull at it (and I have done to the point where I thought I was going to snap the cable) nothing happens.

Can anyone point me in the right direction here?

Thanks!


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

That's it.
Maybe it's also disconnected? Mine worked when I tried it.


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

How hard did you have to pull? and also did you have to have someone trying to lift the boot lid at the same time? I'm a little concerned now as although its intermittent at the moment ive got my MOT next month and have been told its a fail if it doesn't open :x


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Not that hard. From memory it just releases the lock in the same way as using the normal release.
Have you tried both the remote switch (press and hold the centre button on the fob) and the switch on the driver's door, to check that both of these are not working? Which would indicate a problem with the lock itself, rather than the switches.
As mine has not had any such faults I have no experience of what could be wrong or what the fix could be. Sorry.


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

Graham'sTT said:


> Not that hard. From memory it just releases the lock in the same way as using the normal release.
> Have you tried both the remote switch (press and hold the centre button on the fob) and the switch on the driver's door, to check that both of these are not working? Which would indicate a problem with the lock itself, rather than the switches.
> As mine has not had any such faults I have no experience of what could be wrong or what the fix could be. Sorry.


This is what I was worried about, basically I've owned the car since august last year, and the keys have never worked remotely, I have to physically put the key in door to open and close it. Several people including a VW Audi specialist garage have tried to re-code the keys without any success. They did however say there is an issue with a control module in the door which could be why the keys won't recode.

The issue with the boot literally just started this week, and has always been fine prior to this


----------

